# BCD - BCD Resources



## Kipp (30 January 2006)

Anyone out there following BCD?  SP has had a recent surge.  Currently trading at 7.1 P/E.  Reserves could be a bit of a problem though- only about 5 years left at current production levels.

I wouldn't pretend to be an expert in the company (or any stock for that matter) but love to hear some opinions on them.


----------



## Kipp (31 January 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*

Pretty favourable response to their QTRly result.  Up 3c to .395 today.
BCD still have alot of terriotry in TAS and a big holding near the Grampians to prospect.  So maybe reserves better than I clamied yesterday (5 years).
But pretty hard to wrong with Gold stocks at the moment!


----------



## TheAnalyst (31 January 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*

how many ounces are they estimating that they have in the ground?


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 April 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*

This may already be common knowledge via the news media, but there has been an incident at the Beaconsfield mine. Believed at this stage to be due to a small earthquake / tremor a rock fall has occured. This has trapped 3 miners. Attempts to rescue the miners are ongoing at the time of posting.

To my knowledge there has been no other damage due to the reported earthquake.

Beaconsfield mine is located at Beaconsfield (Tasmania) which is almost directly opposite Bell Bay across the Tamar River (Bell Bay is the site of the proposed Gunns pulp mill, the Comalco, TEMCO and wood fibreboard plants, Bell Bay power station, existing Gunns operations and the Port of Launceston). Beaconsfield itself is a small town and is located about 50km by road from Launceston (about 250km from Hobart). 

Let's all hope the miners are OK regardless of our position on the stock.


----------



## $unny (30 April 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*

ok, so $tock goes down Monday morning due to what has happend, stock may go down due to impact, well its at trading halt so there is gonna be a change rite? 

so if the stock is down to around 25-35 we buy?


----------



## Smurf1976 (30 April 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*

There is some speculation that the mine may be permanently closed so be careful.


----------



## $unny (30 April 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*

ok sweet thanks for the info


----------



## Kipp (30 April 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*



			
				$unny said:
			
		

> ok, so $tock goes down Monday morning due to what has happend, stock may go down due to impact, well its at trading hault so there is gonna b a change rite?
> 
> so if the stock is down to around 25-35 we buy?



Yeah... that's exactly the kind of concern for the miners Smurf was talking about...

Changed my view on BCD, (though it did jump 20% after I started this thread) their production is fully hedged.  Gold can go up to $2000/o.z and it won't benefit them ('till their hedging requirements are furfilled in 2007-8)


----------



## Kipp (30 April 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*



			
				Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> Let's all hope the miners are OK regardless of our position on the stock.



  News just in... the miners (2 of them I think) are still alive.  Mine Operators are in communication with them but still a ways of rescuing through another tunnel.


----------



## stiger (30 April 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*

Miners 2 of them are alive but still entombed. I sincerely hope they get them out safely.


----------



## pete152 (30 April 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*

Sky News are saying that they will be out tonight. Hope this is true and they do not have to stay there any longer then necessary. Great news for them and their families!!!
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## $unny (1 May 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*

In what has been described as a miracle, two miners trapped nearly a kilometre underground for more than five days have been discovered alive. 

Just after 7.30pm (AEST) tonight, Todd Russell, 35, and Brant Webb, 36, were found in good health, having been protected inside a cage when an earth tremor struck the Tasmanian gold mine.


WHAT A STORY!


----------



## $unny (1 May 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*

Even Mike Moore and his Frontline team cant get this story, dont u feel happy when u hear about stories like that!


----------



## lbaz9 (10 May 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*

Does anyone think this mine will reopen.  I have a good source from who works at an insurance broker and he told me there is no way they will insure a mine located amongst moving ground.  What do you think?


----------



## Smurf1976 (10 May 2006)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*

The Tasmanian Government has set up some sort of task force to, amongst other things, find other work opportunities for miners at Beaconsfield. At least one reasonably large employer in Tasmania has publicly offered the twosurviving miners who were trapped underground alternative (non-mining) employment and strongly suggested that they were willing to at least talk to other mine workers about possible employment.

So, reading between the lines, I think there is a fair chance that the mine has closed permanently although it is too soon to be certain. Whatever the long term future, all of the comments being reported in the media, the actions of government etc suggest that the mine will not be open any time soon. 

It's also worth remembering that the mine wasn't profitable before the disaster so there isn't too much incentive to spend a fortune to reopen it. And there's the question of how they would attract and retain employees given recent events at the mine and the skills shortage.


----------



## motion (9 January 2008)

*Re: BCD - Beaconsfield Gold*

Hey Guys, 

Time to wake up this thread. Here is some interested news/reading

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23025267-23634,00.html


----------



## GeoNut (13 August 2011)

Hello new here. Anyone on this stock? Mate told be to buy yesterday, apparently they are starting to mine the new high grade areas where drill results are showing 100g/t.


----------



## GeoNut (13 August 2011)

GeoNut said:


> Hello new here. Anyone on this stock? Mate told be to buy yesterday, apparently they are starting to mine the new high grade areas where drill results are showing 100g/t.




I thought my mate might have been getting a bit carried away with the 100g/t call so I have just been having another read of the June Quarter Report. Diagrams in the report showing where mining will occur in the current quarter indicate they will be mining where a drill hit of 4.8meters at 104.7grams per tonnes has occurred. This drill hit is in the middle of the first area they will mine in the high grade Western Zone area. Might have to do some more reading of older reports over the weekend. Market capitalization seem very low. 

Anyone got any idea of how much there production is likely to increase this quarter? or have other info about this company, thanks.


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

*Stavely Drilling Results from TGC and Fairview North*

BCD Resources NL  is pleased to release complete aircore drillhole results from the Thursdays Gossan Copper (TGC) prospect and the Fairview North gold prospect, both of which are located on BCD’s wholly-owned Stavely Project in Victoria. Drilling completed during the June Quarter intersected significant zones of chalcocite-hosted copper mineralisation at TGC, both within and outside the currently reported Inferred Resource, while drilling at Fairview North identified shallow gold mineralisation which is expected to allow the estimation of a modest gold resource.
Significant Copper Intersections within the current TGC Inferred Resource model
● 51m @ 0.77% copper from 30m (open at depth)
● 66m @ 0.44% copper from 24m (open at depth)
● 30m @ 0.76% copper from 24m (open at depth)
● 39m @ 0.43% copper from 27m
Significant Copper Intersections outside the current TGC Inferred Resource model
● 45m @ 0.44% copper from 21m (open at depth)
● 40m @ 0.38% copper from 30m (open at depth)
● 15m @ 0.39% copper from 51m
● 9m @ 0.51% copper from 27m
● 8m @ 0.7% Cu from 71m (open at depth)
Significant Gold Intersections from the Fairview North prospect
● 10m @ 4.2 g/t gold from 6m and 2m @ 4 g/t gold from 34m
● 6m @ 2.8 g/t gold from 10m

*Background*
BCD is the 100% holder of the Stavely Project in Western Victoria, located on farmland approximately 100km west of Ballarat, and well serviced by road, rail and power. A shallow, chalcocite-hosted Inferred Copper Resource at the TGC prospect of 10.6 million tonnes at 0.45% copper has previously been announced. Significant higher grade copper mineralisation underlying this resource, within the Thursdays Gossan Sulphide (TGS) deposit, and in the nearby Junction 1 deposit, has also been previously announced. BCD is also farming in to the Ararat Project, where it holds 51% and is earning 75% of that project from Range River Gold Limited (Subject to Deed of Company Arrangement). An Inferred Copper Resource of 800,000 tonnes at 2.7% copper has previously been announced from the Ararat Copper Deposit


----------

